# Two Eyed Jack Bloodlines, AQHA.....



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to show against a Two Eyed Jack bred gelding. He was pretty awesome. Killed at the local and 4-h shows.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a Two Eyed Jack grandaughter and she was an excellent mare. Would do anything for you, but did have a stubburn side. She was super easy to train and work with.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think one of my fillies has Two Eyed Jack in her background, but I can't remember which one. Thinking it's Lillie.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Two Eyed Jack was an outstanding performance and halter horse. He had an AQHA performance register of merit, 70 AQHA Grand Championships and was deemed a Superior halter horse. He had 1,419 foals registered and 119 of those were AQHA champions. His prodgeny earned 15,698.5 halter points and 21,336.5 performance points. 

I have had several Two Eyed Jack bred horses and I haven't found anything yet that they couldn't do and look good doing it. If you want more info you can go to AQHA website or ggogle the Pitzer Ranch. Howard Pitzer is the man that bred and showed him. The ranch is in the sandhills of Nebraska and every year they have a two day sale that brings people from all over the world. They have some very good horses.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

My mare has Two-Eyed Jack five generations back. She is an affectionate, calm horse, but she is very stubborn.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

My mare Prancing Timid traces back to Two Eyed Jack. He is 1 off of her papers. His son Jackie Two Socks is on her papers. I like the Two Eyed Jack line. Foundation bred and she is a gray mare. Very sweet but like everyone else here has said she can be stubborn when she wants to be. For the most part she is a great horse. I am excited about the foal that she is carrying out of my stud. I am hoping that it is a filly.


----------

